# Australia & South Pacific Reviews for March 2006



## KristinB (Apr 2, 2006)

*New*

Waldorf Apartments Canberra
Canberra, Australia
Review by: Kathy Weber

*Updated*

Nepean Country Club
Rosebud, Australia
Review by: Kathy Weber

Don Pancho Beach Resort
Bargara, Australia
Review by: Kathy Weber


----------

